# Kayaks featured at major fishing and boat show



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Some kayak industry news from the other side of the Pacific

I attended the annual Fred Hall Fishing Tackle and Boat Show this weekend. This show is the largest fishing and boat show in the US; with close to 800 exhibits, over 400 seminars, 50 boat manufacturers and over a hundred thousand paid attendees. The kayak fishing community was well represented at this year's show. Each year that I have attended (since 2002) the number and size of the kayak fishing exhibits has increased. This year there was even a dedicated meeting hall for kayak fishing seminars. The seminars, featuring various kayak fishing guides, industry reps and manufacturer-sponsored yak fisherman, ran almost non-stop for the entire length of the 5 day show. The big 5 of the US kayak fishing industry (Ocean Kayak, Hobie, Malibu, Cobra and Wilderness Systems) were all represented at the show. This year also saw a welcome new addition; Macski, a South African fishing ski maker. 
In the five years that I have been going to the Fred Hall Show there has been a dramatic increase in the number of fishing-specific kayaks offered by these manufacturers. Five years ago most kayak manufacturers had only one or two kayaks specifically designed for fishing. Now most have at least three fishing yak designs. Kayak fishing is now the fastest growing segment of the paddle sport industry and the companies are introducing new product lines and fishing features to capture market share. The manufacturers are getting lots of feedback from their customers and are starting to include these desired features on new designs. New models have fishing-friendly features such as: flush mount rod holders, tackle box holders, increased deck space for mounting equipment, added access hatches, molded transducer mounting locations, battery holders and multiple tie-down points. The next generation disigns may incorporate even more useful features like molded-in live bait wells, pumps and fish finder/transducer mounting options.

Hobie is currently prototyping a live bait tank that will mount in the tank well.










The bait tank features an attached battery box and three rod holders.










Hobie was well represented.....










as was Ocean Kayak, with the new Prowler Big Game










More exhibits than you could shake a stick at










The Wilderness Systems exhibit featured a custom-built kayak trailer.










Of course there were plenty of stinkboats to be had as well


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Now thats a show!

very impessive compared to my small local show with its Clear Blue stand and Hobie stand + scattred kayaks laying around, mate I would want to hold tight onto my wallet and burn my credit cards before I went to a show like that, how much of the stuff was actually on sale?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

gimme gimmee gimmee!!!!

i want one gimme! Gimmee!!


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Most of the kayak shops have show specials that are pretty good. I've bought two kayaks at the show. They usually try to get you to buy a package deal; with a seat and paddle. The seat and paddle are often cheap crap that a newbie wouldn't mind, but really aren't well suited for serious paddlers. When I bought my Prowler last year I told them to keep the seat and paddle and give me $200 off the regular price. They weren't too happy, but I got the deal. Show prices will generally save you $75-$200 off the list price. Several of the local shops will even honor the show prices throughout what we call "show season" (all of March). 
There are three Fred Hall Shows in California; the season kick-off is in San Francisco, the big show is in Long Beach and the month closes out with one in San Diego. 
The show can be very dangerous for your bank account. I always feel like the proverbial kid in the candy store when I go. There are lots of bargains to be found. Last year most of the tackle stores at the show were selling Daiwa Sealine reels (local kayak fishing favorites) at 1/3 off the normal price. I bought 4 and it seemed like everybody else I know picked up several. I usually stock up on hooks, jigs and sinkers at the show. 
From what I've seen, deals on stinkboats are fantastic at the show.


----------



## yakfly (Jun 8, 2006)

Also of interest over your way Doug
http://www.flyfishinsalt.com/news/news/ ... 50068.html


----------



## DiveYak (Feb 5, 2007)

Thats some show!! How many yaks does a bloke need? I need a deeper wallet. 
I would like to see those new hobbies  Wonder how long before we see them out here? Thanks for the report Doug.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Dave
We're starting to see bigger tournaments in SoCal as well. There are several major comps this year. With the increased popularity of the sport, the number of participants in the tournaments keeps going up and with it, the prize money is getting better. The manufacturers area also getting involved. More than one tournament this year will see multiple kayaks being awarded to the winners. The sport just continues to grow.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQWOyDYAABxXgAASQQMEwBAAP+/foCAAlIap+lD0mp5opvVGmTTR+qETyJNPUmNNAR6TAJCMDCtKMqU5DzLbmKeEudahpiqf2uKUS5/tZRfVEBHFZaIgjMXdA2Il8noMTn7513XqOMmggHe03DnBY5dsgT5/UHeyrsL3wmJNsogVFBRVitjNjeSqleOcbAHlMCTZBIPq2C/AYmdqo9nou5IpwoSALHZBsA==


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

DGax65 said:


> The show can be very dangerous for your bank account. I always feel like the proverbial kid in the candy store when I go.


After looking at new yaks in pristine condition I just sit in the old Swing and convince my self they are all just blobs of plastic to keep my bum dry and wait for the moment of temptation to pass, along with some wifely input to steer me back to the straight and narrow :wink:


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Great post Doug.

Keen to hear your thoughts on the Macski stand too. There was a time when I gave one serious consideration.

Interesting your comments on the growth of the fishing yak industry over there. I can only imagine it being mirrored on this side of the pond too. My feeling is that the sport has huge potential and the market for well designed, good looking, self-propelled dedicated fishing craft is in its infancy.

Love to know how I could be able to make a quid out of it.


----------



## lostinoz (Feb 18, 2007)

wow, thats quite some show, hope they have them like that here soon,


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Self confessed 'dealers' on the site - take note, what Doug is getting over there in the good ol US of A is what we yakers want here in Oz   
Now that stuff is professional man :shock: 
Rev up the boat show movers & shakers and let em know we yakers are a force to be catered to and reckoned with compared to the stinkboat brigade :twisted:


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

great show i want to one in Los vegas a few years ago . our shows don't came close to these


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

For the last three years, we have had the entire range of Hobie kayaks and Hobie fishing kayaks on display at all major boat shows, Syd, Bris, Melb and Perth. We even displayed in South Australia two years ago (full circuit).

In addition we display at the major 4wd / camping shows like the Brissie Tinny and Tackle / 4wd show, the Homebush show, the melb 4wd show as well as a number of the smaller camping / rural shows.

As a manufacture we try to support the industry and the sport that we all love (and fish when I get free time).

Without sounding "commerical" we are displaying again and look forward to seeing more AKFF members.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

So when do we think we can get the model with the live bait tank on it Hobie AUS

REgards

Wopfish

PS I ride a Hobie MAL


----------



## SteveFields (Mar 21, 2006)

soon........

I would suggest you stay in touch with your local Hobie dealer as I respect this forum and commerical policies.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Suggestion - there should be a suppliers Forum on the index - with relase info on new toys and gear - then we know that its from a commercial perspective and take that on board

Regards

Wopfish


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

It would be great to walk into a show like that after winning lotto!!


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Was talking to my local dealer the other day, and he mentioned a trade only kayaking trade show coming up in Canberra in May.

Anyone know or heard anything about, and more importantly how can we sneak in.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWaP+J6MAABtfgAASUIWAAigAEIo/7/6gIACCGqn+iKeITBpo1Bpp5EGqfqTaQ0HqAAAaCO17gvaT49daoKGS+/iVfRILy3o14m/JzXk7v02cJBi0mt5/LcVpFFkRti1GjRGJnAKyD+KznbiIOFh1N9EF2eSjDvRrbSyxwYWXKnOa4llTu8Ri4+A3XnOWCvWg7wRQUYGHBgjgXqiBWs+BIMTh5TkHNP4u5IpwoSFH/E9G


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

occy said:


> Thanks for the heads up Doug. If we are lucky we might get some of that stuff in a year or two. The thing that gets me is that the things of which you speak aren't rocket science. They are just common sense and listening to the consumer. How hard can it be to mould in a few spots for bits and pieces (especially transducers), and include a few basic things like purpose built rod holders and hatches? It really gets to me how bloody slow these people are at recognising the potential this fabulous sport holds, at least here in Oz.


Paul
I think it has a lot to do with the cost of engineering and making new molds and the number of kayaks they expect to sell. If they get enough hard input that makes it worth the time and effort to change the molds they'll do it. That is why these forums are so valuable; you can get a lot of people talking about desired features and it is very visible. The dealers also play a big part in the equation. The shops that have the best customer service also seem to have the best relationships with the manufacturers. The shop owners get feedback from their customers and pass it along to the manufacturers. The kayak manufacturers are also getting lots of feedback from the guides and fishermen that they sponsor. La Jolla guide, Jim Sammons, worked closely with OK on the design of the Prowler and Prowler Big Game. From what I've seen, most of the kayak makers are very willing to add the features that anglers want. They just have to make sure there is a market to cover the cost of re-tooling. As the market grows, I think you will see more designs and a shorter development cycle. Remember, ten years ago there were no fishing-specific kayaks on the market. Five years ago the makers were just testing the waters. Today it is the fastest-growing segment of their business and that will translate into more goodies for us


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Doug,

A great report on seeing where the industry is going. I know when I was looking for a new Kayak, fishing options where very limited and local choice was even less.

Reading many forums, once someone new buys a fishing platform the usual issues arise with transducer mounting being the most chalenging. The typical question how do I install transducer ... was the best adhesive to use ... , these come up all the time even from experience fishing Yakers.

I know from my experience I have glued my transducer in four times and ready to do it again. Molded transducer mounting (either through hull or even a internal molded wet mount) sounds like a very positive improvement for future fishing Yaks (long and short ones). I can see molded wet transducer mount be an easy addition to current designs. So I hope yak manufactures can take notes from forums like this one for future model releases.

It would be interesting in terms of marketing the turnaround for people replacing their current yaks for the next model. For me I suspect a 4-5 year period before I could justify a change some others they enjoy doing much sooner looking for better fishing options and improved hull design. People purchasing their first Fishing Kayak I think is where the real growth market is.

Again thanks for posting the Fishing and Boat show, luckily my wallet is so far away.

Victor


----------



## Grazza (Feb 25, 2007)

victor-victor said:


> Doug,
> 
> luckily my wallet is so far away.
> 
> Victor


 :shock: Good choice of words! :wink:

Cheers and Well done Doug, 
makes ya wonder why some one in Oz hasn't pulled their finger out and followed suit - design and manufacture.
With the information available here- akff - someone would make a fortune..


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

Dodge said:


> DGax65 said:
> 
> 
> > The show can be very dangerous for your bank account. I always feel like the proverbial kid in the candy store when I go.
> ...


hahaha, i think i better do the same mate,


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

> makes ya wonder why some one in Oz hasn't pulled their finger out and followed suit - design and manufacture.


It seems to me that Wavedance and Viking are allready doing this with their lovely kingfisher and predator respectively, their latest attempts to meet our ever evolving needs.

Lets see, Oz with 20 million people and two manufacturers who are serious.

Compare that to the U.S. with 300 million and about half a dozen fishing kayak manufacturers who seem serious.

I think we are fairly well represented comparatively speaking


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Good onya Doug - Thanks for the heads up on the scene.

I reckon there's a few of us that want to see a really fast, streamlined and relatively uncomplicated fishing yak that is a gem in the surf.


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

yes i must say when the yanks do something they do it big. 
there shows are great and a lot more product 
tommy


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Remember - Doug also had to fight his way thru a bunch of big fat 'mericans to see all those cool boats - so there is a price to pay.

Hey. I resemble that comment  The rest had to fight their way through me  :roll:


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Grazza (Feb 25, 2007)

hairymick said:


> It seems to me that Wavedance and Viking are allready doing this with their lovely kingfisher and predator respectively, their latest attempts to meet our ever evolving needs.
> 
> Lets see, Oz with 20 million people and two manufacturers who are serious.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mick, good point!  :wink:
Thanx again to Doug for his outstanding report


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Just found some info about the trade show I mentioned on the previous page.

It's the 'The National May Outdoor Trade Show' at the EPIC

http://www.sota.net.au/

Anyone no more about it?


----------

